# Building up my studio hardware collection/set-up



## TheUnfinished (Jan 15, 2017)

I'll try to keep this as brief as I can, so that I actually get to the point... but I'm moving out of the UK soon and want to take some nice hardware gear with me.

I'm planning on grabbing a few noise-making machines, and also really want to add some outboard gear: a little to record some sample material, but primarily to add a rack of nice stuff to process my music through, mixing/mastering etc.

What I have in mind...

SYNTH: Dave Smith OB6, Moog Model D reissue, Korg Odyssey (white face)
DRUM MACHINE: Arturia DrumBrute
STEREO PREAMP: AMS Neve 1073 DPA
EQ: AMS Neve 8803, Kush Audio Clariphonic
COMPRESSOR: API 2500
MONITORS: Neumann KH 120s (if a small new studio), Event Opals (if bigger studio)

I've a budget of about £20k to spend. This is all born out of a need to reinvest in the business for tax purposes, so I can spend a little more if necessary.

I'm just looking to see if anyone has any other suggestions for me to take a look at that I may have missed. It's nice to window shop after all!

So, feel free to throw some recommendations at me. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stuff I have already collected (some of which I plan to sell as it will effectively be replaced)... in case it may help any suggestions.

SYNTH: Roland Juno 106, Roland JP8000, Access Virus TI2 Polar, Elektron Analogue Four, Korg MS20 Mini, Korg PolySix, Waldorf Microwave XTk, Novation Bass Station II, Arturia MiniBrute.
DRUM MACHINE: Vermona DRM1 MkIII, Roland CR8000, Jomox Xbase 09, Elektron MachineDrum, Elektron Octatrack
MONO PREAMP: UAD 6176, Analog Addicts EMI refurb
EQ: Gyraf Audio Pultec clone, Warm Audio EQP-WA
COMPRESSOR: Elysia Xpressor, SPL Kultube
MONITORS: Tannoy Reveals
OTHER: Thermionic Culture Vulture, UAD Apollo Quad


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 15, 2017)

Well if you really need to spend money, I would go for Focal or even Barefoot.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 15, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Well if you really need to spend money, I would go for Focal or even Barefoot.



Why not take it a step further with big ATC, PMC, or B&W


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2017)

Matt, I will miss the sound of your noisy neighbors and the bus stop in your videos 

I am really surprised that Soren hasn't been able to steer you into a Eurorack modular. Certainly would give you some extreme sound design capabilities but modular isn't for everyone also.

For Neve sound I really prefer Rupert Neve Designs. Which is Designed by the master himself.
http://rupertneve.com

The AML EZ Neve clones are also very good. Some think the best.
http://vintageking.com/aml-ez1073-500.

Going with a 500 series lunchbox also allow you to add other modules like pres, eq, compressors, etc from other manufacturers as your taste change and grow. You can get a good API 8 sp lunchbox rack for about $400.

For. monitors I prefer the smoothness and detail of Dynaudio. BM-15A in larger room with lower bass, BM-6A mk1 for smaller rooms. The only thing I would ever trade mine for are Barefoots.

You have some very good coverage for Hardware synths already. With your taste in sound design I would look very closely and seriously at a Solaris or a Modal Modulus 
http://www.modalelectronics.com

The Moog is good if you need serious low end or leads but I find the Sub-37 much more fun to use and versatile.

Also worth pointing out that uad satellites are currently on sale big time if you need to expand your uad DSP.

If you have not yet make sure you invest in good patch Bays, cables and connectors, power conditioning and some basic room treatment.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 15, 2017)

The API compressor looks good. I do see more the Manley vari mu, which I wish I had.

This topic is Endless at gearslutz
And I Never stop looking... what an addiction!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 16, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Well if you really need to spend money, I would go for Focal or even Barefoot.


Barefoot's are on my radar, but a little out of my price range at the moment. Well, quite a lot out of my price range! But I have heard many good things about them.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Matt, I will miss the sound of your noisy neighbors and the bus stop in your videos
> 
> I am really surprised that Soren hasn't been able to steer you into a Eurorack modular. Certainly would give you some extreme sound design capabilities but modular isn't for everyone also.
> 
> ...


I have no desire to get involved the whole modular synth thing. That way lies madness and divorce, my friend.

I have thought about going the 500 series route for recording, I think it could be fun. Expensively fun.

Hadn't noticed the price drop for UAD satellites. Might be useful for my laptop rig. 

The Modulus looks quite nice, but (as often seems to be the case with British equipment) a tad over-priced. I've not heard anything in the videos of it I've seen that make me crave it though.

Oh, and the Model D is mainly because I got to play with an original and fell slightly in love. Got a bit excited when they announced the reissue!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 16, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> The API compressor looks good. I do see more the Manley vari mu, which I wish I had.
> 
> This topic is Endless at gearslutz
> And I Never stop looking... what an addiction!


I do occasionally look at specific reviews and discussions on Gearslutz, but it's a big black hole of hardware topics if you just browse!


----------



## muk (Jan 16, 2017)

For Monitors, check out Geithain next to the Opals. The smaller ones (RL906) should be withing your budget. Here is an extensive read:

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/high-end/851143-high-end-nearfield-test.html

The OP tested an astonishing number of High end nearfield monitors in his studio, and wrote about his impressions. In the end, he settled on Geithain.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 16, 2017)

Does anybody use or have experience of the Tegeler Audio stuff? Seems well regarded and nicely priced.


----------



## mmjohan (Jan 16, 2017)

Moog Mother 32's maybe?


----------



## wst3 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tegeler Audio is a relatively recent newcomer to the USA, I have not had a chance to be in the same room as their gear yet, but I have heard very positive things from folks I respect. I would say it is certainly worthy of a listen!

Monitors - 

there are lots of good to really great monitors these days, and the entire Neumann/K&H range will not disappoint. Having (mistakenly) listened to a Barefoot rig last summer I think they are the beast to beat for a wide range of material. If you were doing only live orchestral work I think B&W is still the way to go, and if you are doing only synths and/or electronica perhaps something with a bit more hype might be good? 

For pop/rock/R&B/etc, especially live players, I'm a pretty big fan of the Presonus Sceptre or Equator Audio monitors. Neither is going to displace Barefoot (in my mind anyway), but they both sound really good, really accurate, and handle the live range of frequencies and dynamics nicely. Their stereo imaging is spot on too!

And while I don't think I'd want to rely on them as my sole reference, don't overlook JBL. I have a pair of the LSR305s and they do keep me honest.

Outboard Gear- (the market is equally full of good processors and preamplifiers...)

My first choice for a preamplifier remains split between the Millennia Media HV and the John Hardy M1. 1073s and 512s are cool, but they still fall into (a close) second place for me.

My first choice for a stereo compressor... you know, I don't think I have one, but the API is a fantastic compressor.

For single channel compressors I like the Urei 1176 and LA-4 (I know, that puts me in the minority). Having used them for many years I just know how they will behave.

EQ is trickier, I think. I'd start with a Maag EQ, that air band is magic, and the frequency choices for the other bands work more often than not. After than I'd look for a really nice octave band graphic EQ. I don't know if it is the interaction between the bands or just the way it forces you to think, but an API 560 or two has always worked well for me on tracks and mixes. And then I'd add a couple channels of parametric EQ - GML would be my first choice if I was really wealthy, but I'm not, and I have no complaints about the Valley People Maxi-Q.

No comments on the synths - I think you have that handled!

And then there are plug-ins... I hate to sound like a shill, but I have been pleased with every UA plugin I own. More than pleased in some cases. I just don't think one can go wrong with UAD. I do wish they'd stray a little from their emulation mindset, but there are plenty of developers who do, so I guess it is ok. So yeah, I'd always recommend a UA DSP of some shape or size.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 16, 2017)

Millennia Media are my favorite mic preamps.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2017)

The Kush ubk Clariphonic is wonderful on top end. I would add that I think the plug-in is very close to the hardware, it lives on my master bus.

I'll mention my secret weapon as well if you really want a mastering quality EQ that will just blow your mind look into the Hendyamps Michelangelo tube eq. Hand built in in Texas and quickly gaining status amongst the pickiest & snobiest of mastering engineers.
http://www.hendyamps.com/page21/index.html (http://www.hendyamps.com/page21/index.htm)



I'm also a fan of the Manley vari-mu but the Uad Fairchild is hard to beat.

Also make sure you invest in a good security system, and watch dogs.


----------



## samphony (Jan 16, 2017)

Matt!

You will love the OB6! For sure it's an awesome synth!
The Neumanns are my favorite speakers. I'm working with the Presonus sceptre 8 since 2 years and love their detail, stereo image and range. They have something in common with quested speakers somehow. But if I would decide for near field it's definitely KH120s.


----------



## tigersun (Jan 16, 2017)

As far as 500 series stuff - I'm a big fan, but for you it might be worth looking into 19" stuff that is pretty excessively expensive *cough* Shadow Hills *cough* that is much cheaper to get into in the 500 format. It's the only reason I was able to get a piece from Shadow Hills. I've got a Dual Vandergraph and very interested in getting a Mono Gama pre.



synthpunk said:


> The Kush ubk Clariphonic is wonderful on top end. I would add that I think the plug-in is very close to the hardware, it lives on my master bus.



Hmm I've been looking at the Clariphonic, saw a video (can't remember who) that had it as one of his three must have pieces on his mix bus. I hadn't looked into the plug in but maybe now I will have to...


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2017)

If you're looking for a saturation unit I'd check out the Analog Design Black Box. I couldn't believe how much perceived loudness and natural harmonics the tubes added to my mixes & vsts. Gearslutz has a lot more info about it from real engineers.

Eventide H8000 is one hell of an FX box too. Though the depth there is pretty overwhelming.

Mutable Instruments euro rack stuff is fantastic and very musical. Jump into that when you get bored with other synths


----------



## JohnG (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Matt,

Monitors -- I also like the Neumanns, and my scores get final mixes on them most of the time these days, but for writing I use Dan Wallin Signature Speakers (3-way) after having auditioned a lot of alternatives. I don't know if you can find them in the UK or not, but if you can hear a pair it is quite a surprise, given that nobody seems to know about them. They are sold in the USA through Terra Speakers in the state of Maine.

Apart from the monitors themselves, the damping factor of the amplifier also made an audible difference -- a dramatic one. I realise that some dismiss this factor, but to my ears, the amplifier I have now is light years better than the "real good" one it replaced, and one of the biggest differences in the specs was damping factor, which is higher by many multiples.

Good luck!

John


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2017)

Some people love coaxial monitors some people hate them I know one engineer who has several sets of old classic Tannoy coaxials that swears by them but of course his ears have been listening to those for 35 years so that's what he hears.

One other caveat if you're going to be listening to your monitors for long amounts of time just be aware of listening fatigue it can kill a session or a mood and it's usually do to speakers that have too much detail.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 16, 2017)

You already have Thermionic VC which is great but the Radial Space Heater is an 8 channel summing mixer, or 4 Stereo processes, or 8 Mono via DB-25.
It's inserts per channel make it a complete Tube mixer with 3 separate voltage controls per input pair.
It truly gives Native, DSP based hardware and hardware synths a fantastic quality.
We even ran a KMS8 dual diaphragm vocal/broadcast mic into it and loved its sound.

You can have different Tubes per input pair.
Not too expensive either.
1000£ / 1600 USD.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 17, 2017)

wst3 said:


> Tegeler Audio is a relatively recent newcomer to the USA, I have not had a chance to be in the same room as their gear yet, but I have heard very positive things from folks I respect. I would say it is certainly worthy of a listen! etc.


Millennia seems to keep cropping up preamp-wise, so I'll definitely check that out. I've found a site that seems to be selling the four channel for £1.5k less than everywhere else! Might be an error, who knows?!

I like the sound of the Maag EQ, but prefer the Kush Clariphonic. However, if I ever go the 500 series route, getting a Maag might make for a nice second option.

A friend of mine has recommended George Massenburg's EQs but they're a bit pricey for me, I think.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Kush ubk Clariphonic is wonderful on top end. I would add that I think the plug-in is very close to the hardware, it lives on my master bus.
> 
> I'll mention my secret weapon as well if you really want a mastering quality EQ that will just blow your mind look into the Hendyamps Michelangelo tube eq. Hand built in in Texas and quickly gaining status amongst the pickiest & snobiest of mastering engineers.
> http://www.hendyamps.com/page21/index.html (http://www.hendyamps.com/page21/index.htm)
> ...



That's quite a sexy EQ, especially in that red finish. Alas, doesn't appear to be a UK distributor. :/


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 17, 2017)

Greg said:


> Mutable Instruments euro rack stuff is fantastic and very musical. Jump into that when you get bored with other synths


No Greg, no. No modular euro rack stuff ever. Not doing it. :D


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 17, 2017)

One piece of hardware that never ceases to amaze me is the Sherman Filterbank 2.
In my experience there is no software filter that comes close to it; so it's a perfect addition to softsynths. Also
great on vocals.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 17, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> One piece of hardware that never ceases to amaze me is the Sherman Filterbank 2.
> In my experience there is no software filter that comes close to it; so it's a perfect addition to softsynths. Also
> great on vocals.


Cool units, but a bit more aggressive than I'd ever want! There don't seem to be a huge amount of hardware filter units out there. The MoogerFooger stuff looks quite neat.

But if I start looking at low pass filter units, I can see that road ending up with me also looking at tape echos and the like.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2017)

Shoot him a email, and check the Michelangelo thread @ gearslutz mastering forum.

Before going with any of the hardware you should demo the UAD versions first. Massenburg eq and I would also recommend the UAD Dangerous BAX, Milenia eq, Neve 33609, and API 2500. This way you can get a taste of all those high-end pieces before you invest and the more expensive hardware. 

The Millennia preamps are very clean just keep that in mind. I personally prefer a more musical sound like the Neve.



TheUnfinished said:


> That's quite a sexy EQ, especially in that red finish. Alas, doesn't appear to be a UK distributor. :/


----------



## JohnG (Jan 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Millennia preamps are very clean just keep that in mind. I personally prefer a more musical sound like the Neve.



That's true! I prefer the Millennia myself, but I get you.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 17, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Cool units, but a bit more aggressive than I'd ever want! There don't seem to be a huge amount of hardware filter units out there. The MoogerFooger stuff looks quite neat.



The Sherman FB is a bit dirty for sure 
For "neutral" analog filtering i usually take the audio input of my Pulse 2 in combination with its fast envelopes.
Of course, the audio input of a Minimoog would even be better...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 18, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> The Sherman FB is a bit dirty for sure
> For "neutral" analog filtering i usually take the audio input of my Pulse 2 in combination with its fast envelopes.
> Of course, the audio input of a Minimoog would even be better...


My Korg MS20 has rather a nice filter too!


----------



## OLB (Jan 18, 2017)

Just seen this! http://barefootsound.com/footprint01/

"Barefoot Sound’s new Footprint line of powered nearfield monitors delivers the company’s uncompromising audio performance and build quality to engineers, producers, composers and musicians working in smaller spaces and with smaller budgets."

What country are you moving to? Good luck!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 18, 2017)

OLB said:


> Just seen this! http://barefootsound.com/footprint01/
> 
> "Barefoot Sound’s new Footprint line of powered nearfield monitors delivers the company’s uncompromising audio performance and build quality to engineers, producers, composers and musicians working in smaller spaces and with smaller budgets."
> 
> What country are you moving to? Good luck!


The "budget" Barefoot is still quite a lot of moolah! 

We're probably moving to Sweden. Have visited many times and always enjoyed the vibe and the people, plus I'm making more and more connections with audio and film people over there.

Want to bring my daughter (and any subsequent tiny Bowdlers) up somewhere with fresh air and fresh thinking. I'm totally done with the UK, sadly.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 18, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> The "budget" Barefoot is still quite a lot of moolah!
> 
> We're probably moving to Sweden. Have visited many times and always enjoyed the vibe and the people, plus I'm making more and more connections with audio and film people over there.
> 
> Want to bring my daughter (and any subsequent tiny Bowdlers) up somewhere with fresh air and fresh thinking. I'm totally done with the UK, sadly.



interesting, I would of thought uk is the mecca for media music.
and how about the language barrier? I always found it fascinating that aspect of Europe, with so many languages so close together.


----------



## tigersun (Jan 18, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> interesting, I would of thought uk is the mecca for media music.
> and how about the language barrier? I always found it fascinating that aspect of Europe, with so many languages so close together.



All the nordic countries have a pretty high population of english speakers. I don't know any numbers for Sweden but Denmark is like over 80% population that can speak english. I've read that you still need to know the native language to easily and casually to......have friends I guess? I don't want to say "fit it" cause that isn't exactly right. But like going out to eat or for drinks, they will speak their language and it's kind of easy to get left out if you don't speak their language.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 18, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> interesting, I would of thought uk is the mecca for media music.
> and how about the language barrier? I always found it fascinating that aspect of Europe, with so many languages so close together.


There's lots of work based in and around London, but I have to admit that since I moved to London four years ago, most of my client-based work has been overseas. So... doesn't matter much to me!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 18, 2017)

tigersun said:


> All the nordic countries have a pretty high population of english speakers. I don't know any numbers for Sweden but Denmark is like over 80% population that can speak english. I've read that you still need to know the native language to easily and casually to......have friends I guess? I don't want to say "fit it" cause that isn't exactly right. But like going out to eat or for drinks, they will speak their language and it's kind of easy to get left out if you don't speak their language.


Yeah, I think it's basic politeness to learn the language of a country you live in. Plus, as you say it makes every day conversation a lot easier (though I suspect a lot of people would rather speak to you in English than your pathetic attempts at their language! Haha!).

Also, there are danger/warning signs that need to be understood.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 18, 2017)

Just in case you want a peak at the Tube Summing Mixer.
It's 4 x Stereo feeds, I use 2 x Virtual + 2 x Hardware.
Keyscape Rhodes and Zebra2 HZ (some of your pre's too)
Solaris synth and a Hammond B3 Module.
All done via FireWire and DB-25 custom cables from Pro Audio LA.



upload a picture


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 19, 2017)

Haven't seen one of those Creamware converters in quite a while!


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 19, 2017)

That's a killer kit list sir... My first move would be don't spend money now. Put it aside and get familiar with the room first, and if necessary plan on spending a fair part of that cake addressing the space as priority one... New toys are great, but listening environment is often bumped down the bottom the priority list...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 19, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> That's a killer kit list sir... My first move would be don't spend money now. Put it aside and get familiar with the room first, and if necessary plan on spending a fair part of that cake addressing the space as priority one... New toys are great, but listening environment is often bumped down the bottom the priority list...


Well, let's just say that the money is available now and might not be after I've moved into a new space.

Obviously, I'll set some aside for room treatment, but there might not be any for nice new kit.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2017)

I could see you scoring/ programming for the next Scandinavian television series hit Matt.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I could see you scoring/ programming for the next Scandinavian television series hit Matt.


That would very much be my dream job.


----------



## Henk (Sep 26, 2019)




----------

